# What does your Lodge focus on?



## Blake Bowden (Dec 17, 2010)

What does your Lodge focus on?


----------



## RichardRLJ (Dec 17, 2010)

We need an all of the above for this one, plus add degree work.  Much time is spent practicing and doing degree work!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 18, 2010)

RichardRLJ said:


> We need an all of the above for this one, plus add degree work.  Much time is spent practicing and doing degree work!


 
I would include the Esoterical Practice within the Masonic Education catagory Richard.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 23, 2010)

We're pretty much involved in all of them.  Sometimes stressing one thing then another.  Still we have a _very_ well oiled and active *Knife and Fork* committee. They are probably the most organized group.


----------



## dhouseholder (Dec 24, 2010)

...although Fundraising to Pay the Bills option might get more hits after the GM's recommendation!


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Dec 25, 2010)

The initiatic experience of Masonry.  The transference of energy to the candidate from his Brothers through well done, well understood and well executed ritual. 

We follow this with the practice of the art by educating our members on the art.  This includes social interaction outside of lodge, over good food, with good drink and good debate.


----------



## tom268 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ritual and education enlight the brothers. That is our main concern. To do this in a relaxed atmosphere, we make family events, to bring the wifes and kids into the group, so they feel welcomed and have an easier time, letting their husbands and fathers go. For us, charity is not a goal of freemasonry, but just a side-effect of the enlightening.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Dec 30, 2010)

One of my lodges has the following activities. 

1. Stated Meetings 
2. Fundraisers
3. Called Meetings for Degrees
4. Annual Feed the Public Servants Event

The primary focus of the lodge is on raising money, and it has nearly burned me out on being a member of this lodge. Every family or social event is turned into some kind of fundraiser. Every fraternal gathering aside from stated/called meeting is made into a fundraiser. From raffles to Christmas parties, this lodge can't seem to comprehend a gathering that doesn't fundraise in some manner or other. 

The focus is clearly on fundraising, ahead of any other goal.


----------



## tom268 (Dec 30, 2010)

That sounds terrible. We have one so called economic meeting per year, and I dislike it every time. I attend, because it is a necessary evil and my duty as a member, but in my lodge, degree meetings are the ground why we meet at all.


----------



## Jamesb (Jan 13, 2011)

When I first join my lodge, it was all doom and gloom and Money.  Now we have a great group of guys who speak of money but in a problem solving way and we talk of when and where we are meeting socially next.  We have fund raisers but we have such a good time hanging out with each other it isn't work anymore.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Jan 16, 2011)

My other lodge focuses on Education, which I thoroughly enjoy.


----------

